# Blood in bowel, worried about possible cancer



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This is scary. A couple of hours ago, I went to the bathroom, and I ended up with A LOT of blood in my stool...literally scared the crap out of me!

All jokes aside, I am worried. I have had hemorrhoids lately, so it's possible it's that, but...one of my best friends died from colon cancer. She was 23 (this was 5 years ago.) 

I can't help but worry if I'm getting colon cancer? 

Oh, and there was no pain combined with the blood, but I have had a lot of stomach cramping lately. I thought it was just the coffee I've been drinking. 

Please set my mind at ease. Should I worry?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Ohhh **** that's scary o.o


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Bright red? Probably nothing too serious (but probably a good idea to ask about it)

Dark, dark? Get that **** checked out.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, it was bright red. 

There was some irritation from hemorrhoids, like I said, and there has been some blood on the toilet paper (along with pain) in the past few days. But nothing like this. 

It's quite possible, and even probable, that it's just hemorrhoids. I show no symptoms of being sick, and I've had issues with them in the past week. And this is the first time in a long time that this has happened (it's happened before.)

Still scared the hell out of me.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

That happened to me and turned out to be nothing serious. Had a colonoscopy done as I'm getting at that age and colon cancer runs in the family. I'd say probably just an internal hemorriod burst if it was bright red. I'd say get checked out if colon cancer runs in your family at an early age or if the bleeding is significant and lasts for more than a few days.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Colon cancer doesn't run in my family. Although cancer does.

I'll give it a few more days. I feel fine now, so probably nothing.


----------



## twigz (Jun 24, 2011)

hemorrhoids must really suck.


----------



## uchiha55 (May 16, 2011)

you may have an anal fissure but im not a doctor you should get it checked out


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

If you take a lot of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAID) then it can be a side effect, other wise best to have it checked out asap.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah if it was bright red it's probably coming from much lower down than it would be if it was dark. Still scary though. Anyone would be worried.

However, colon cancer isn't too common for people your age (I don't think). It's more likely that it's the hemorrhoids. Supposedly that can bleed quite a bit under certain circumstances. Probably still want to get it checked. Cancer wouldn't be a fun way to go.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

At your age it is VERY rare you will have colon cancer. If this persists over more than two days, you actually have to go to A&E or what you call in America, ER, for there may be a build up of blood inside of you that will cause a rupture and send you into a shock.

If the next time you pass, has blood in it, go to the hospital.

They will feel your abdomen and a junior doctor will stick his finger up you. I know it's embarrassing but it has to be done and he's done it before and it only takes seconds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would monitor it for a day or two just to be sure, if there isn't a lot of blood - you might want to ask your doctor, though.

If it is a lot of blood, you should be AT the doctor!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

See a doctor ASAP. It doesnt have to be something serious but you have to get it checked out.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I would see a doctor even though it only happened once. I had an online friend a couple years ago, around your age I think, having the same thing, she put off getting checked out for quite a long time, and it wasn't cancer but she did need treatment. If it's anything they can go a colonoscopy and remove any growth before it advances into something serious.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

If you have hemorrhoids then the odds are that thats the source of the blood. But go see a doctor to put your mind at ease.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'll schedule an appointment.

It hasn't happened again, so I'm not too worried. But just to be safe, might as well give it a shot.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

About a week ago, I went to the bathroom and it burned like I was passing sulfuric acid. I was pretty concerned and thought "This can't be right". The next day I remembered that I had eaten half a bag of really hot (hotter than usual) Jalapeno chips earlier that day.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

It's just the hemorrhoids.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Need more fiber in your diet possibly. I have learned eating lots of cheese causes this. Now I eat fruit with cheese, and or salad, plus use stool softeners. Helped me was getting anemic from the blood loss.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

So it's happening again.

This time I know it's hemorrhoids, because I could feel them when I took a shower a moment ago.

Embarrassing to talk about, but I'm pretty sure that it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## hmacdona (Oct 21, 2011)

A little bit of blood can look like a whole lot in water. I got really freaked out by that once, but my mom (who's a nurse) reassured me that that's fine. 

Another thing too...if anyone's taking iron supplements you'll likely have really really dark stool so don't panic then either


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

I have had this happen as well, so I booked an appointment with a doctor. A week later unfortunately (or fortunately) it stopped pretty much the day I called the for the appointment. So the day I had my inners checked, my doctor couldn't see anything wrong with it, and also there was nothing wrong with some test that was done on the spot. As a precaution I was given some white stick looking thing and I put one up my butt twice a day for maybe a month. I haven't had lots of blood in my bowel since.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Wow, this thread was bumped?

It's a non-issue now. It stopped as soon as I put some Preparation-H on it, and hasn't reappeared.

So it was hemorrhoids. Embarrassing, but hardly anything to worry about!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't be embarrassed. Glad you're ok.


----------

